# Angeln in Indien / Mahseer Jagd in den Himalayas



## flofischt (4. August 2019)

Am 12.05.2019 ging es endlich los, unsere langersehnte Weltreise stand an.Meine Verlobte Diana und ich reisen mit dem Rucksack durch Asien. Der grobe Plan für unser erstes halbes Jahr lautet Indien→ Nepal→ Japan→ Vietnam→ Kambodscha und schließlich Thailand.Mein Tackle besteht aus der Sportex Carat Travel CS 23-65g, Daiwa Saltiga 4000H 0,12er geflochtener mit 12 Kg Tragkraft und 2 prall gefüllten Plastikboxen für Meeresangeln und Süßwasserangeln.





Um 14:30 ging unser Flieger aus dem rumänischen Cluj nach Indien.

Mumbai empfing uns mit brütender Hitze und hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Nach ein paar Tagen der Akklimatisierung reisen wir mit dem Bus zu einem kleinem Strandort im Bundesstaat Goa namens Agonda Beach.
Hier fließt ein Fluss direkt ins Meer wodurch ich mir gute Bedingungen ausrechne, außerdem gibt es mehrere Steinufer die vielversprechend aussehen.

Da ich beim Meeresangeln ein ziemlicher Newbie bin wird einfach alles mal ausprobiert.

Den ersten Abend versuche ich mein Glück mit Shorejigging an einer der Steinformationen mit 35g Metaljigs von Maria.

Leider ist die Stelle flacher als erwartet, max 1-2 Meter, nach ein paar Stunden gehe ich als Schneider wieder.

Am nächsten Abend geht es zur Flussmündung mit kleinen Wobblern und Blinkern.

Ich habe mehrere Nachläufer kleiner Fische, die kaum größer sind als mein Köder.

Einen verlorenen Blinker später habe ich den ersten Einschlag in der Rute, der Haken sitzt und kurze Zeit später liegt ein kleiner Snapper vor meinen Füßen.


Vom Kampfverhalten hätte ich den Fisch eigentlich größer eingeschätzt, bin jedoch trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit dem ersten gelandeten Fisch.

Als ich im Begriff bin zu gehen lerne ich noch einen Angler kennen.Er zeigt mir einige siner Fänge aus dieser Saison… große Wolfsbarsche, einige kleinere GT´s etc.Aus dem Gespräch ergibt sich ein Treffen zum Rockfischen an einem anderen Spot für den nächsten Tag!

Die Stelle ist für Touristen unauffindbar, mit dem Roller Fahren wir durch Sandwege und Wald bis wir an einer Lichtung ankommen. Ab jetzt ist klettern angesagt. Runter durch den bewaldeten Hang bis zu den Klippen. Sehr tiefes Wasser mit großen Felsformationen.-Yes!- denke ich insgeheim, doch leider geht an diesem Abend nix, ich habe meinen ersten Biss auf einen Metaljig, nachdem der Fische ca 10 Meter Schnur abgezogen hat kann ich nur noch den Jig mit deutlichen Bissspuren aus dem Wasser holen.
Die Ausbeute war zwar mäßig, Alles in Allem bin allerdings zufrieden, da ich einige Spots kennengelernt habe und auch Vertrauen zu unbekannten Methoden/Ködern aufgebaut habe.


Die Impressionen aus den ersten 2 Wochen Indien sind sehr positiv. Die Leute sind überwiegend sehr nett, man kommt super mit Englisch voran, obwohl es teilweise sehr chaotisch und hektisch zugeht kann man als Tourist auch die lokale Infrastruktur problemlos nutzen, die Beamten sind hilfreich und  freundlich. Vor allem das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt. Für eine 3 Stunden Busfahrt im lokalen Bus zahlen wir ca 2€. Für Unterkünfte 10 € die Nacht und gutes Essen gibt es auch bereits für 1,2 Euro, sodass wir ohne Probleme mit 30€ am Tag sehr gut leben können.
Was auffällt ist, dass das überwiegende Angebot an Speisen vegetarisch ist.

Selbst mir als bekennenden Fleischesser fällt es während den 6 Wochen Indien überhaupt nicht schwer darauf zu verzichten, da das Angebot und die zahllosen Variationen nicht langweilig werden.

Als nächstes geht es an die Indisch/ Nepalesiche Grenze zum Mahseer angeln. Ein ehemals Königlicher Fisch, der in früheren Zeiten ausschließlich von den Maharadschas gefangen werden durfte.Er zählt zu den Karpfenartigen Fischen, kann aber ohne Probleme mit Spinnfischen gefangen werden und wird bis zu 40(!!!) Kilo schwer.

Heute ist sein Bestand leider in vielen Teilen dezimiert aufgrund Dynamitfischerei, Trophäenjagd und auch der Verwendung als Speisefisch.

Auffallend an diesem Fisch sind die riesigen, faustgroßen Schuppen, aus denen sogar Spielkarten gemacht werden.
Im Internet habe ich ein sympathisches Eco Camp gefunden, das noch dazu relativ preiswert ist.

Die Anreise aus Delhi ist wie so oft in Indien zum verrückt werden. Mit dem Nachtbus geht es 12 Stunden nach Haldwani. Von dort aus gibt es lokale Busse oder shared Cabs-großraum Jeeps- nach Lohaghat. für die 170 Kilometer brauchen wir weitere 8 Stunden. Total übermüdet geht es in den letzten local Bus nach Pancheswar, zum Glück nur noch 2 Stunden und wir sind da.

Die Landschaft ist einfach nur ein Traum. Unser Camp liegt am Unterlauf des Surya Flusses, der in den Mahakali fließt.

Nach unserem Lunch verpenne ich aufgrund der Übermüdung die Nachmittagssession.
Macht nichts, 4 volle Tage liegen vor uns.

Um 5 Uhr morgens geht es  voller Vorfreude los. Zuerst versuche ich mit Blinkern mein Glück, nach einem Fehlbiss switche ich auf einen Keitech Gummi am Jigkopf.

Beim ersten Wurf kommt schon der Einschlag bevor der Köder am Grund angekommen ist.


Der Drill macht super viel Spaß, obwohl der Fisch nur 3,4 Pfund hat.

Mein Ziel war zumindest einen Fisch auf diesem Trip zu fangen und nach 30 Minuten angeln ist das bereits geschafft.

Im Verlauf des Vormittags können wir noch 2 kleinere Mahseer landen.




In der Nachmittagssession geht nichts. Wir angeln direkt an der Mündung in den Mahakali, wo 7 andere Angler ihr Glück versuchen.

Der König von Punjab hat für gute Freunde hier ein Camp aufgebaut.

Der nächste Tag bringt bis zum Nachmittag einen kleinen Mahseer zum Vorschein.

Abends begleitet mich Diana mit der Kamera um für unseren Youtubechannel ein bisschen zu filmen.

Wir angeln an einen über 10 Meter tiefen Pool mit mehreren flach auslaufenden Stellen.

Nachdem die tieflaufenden J-13 Rapalas nichts einbringen wechsle ich auf den Klassiker, den Effzett. Ich werfe weit  in die flachen Bereiche und  führe den Köder in die Hauptströmung.

3 gute Fische landen in der nächsten halben Stunde im Kescher!Effzett sei Dank!




Abends gibt es einen Wetterumschwung mit starkem Gewitter.

Am nächsten Morgen gibt es kaum Bisse, erst am Nachmittag kann ich einen Mahseer am Gufijig zum landgang überreden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da ich viele Fische steigen sehe, die Bisse jedoch ausbleiben wechsle ich Nachmittags die Taktik.
Mit Wasserkugel und Toastbrot bewaffnet  gehen wir ans Wasser und es folgt ein Spektakel!
Innerhalb von einer Viertelstunde werden 3 Fische gelandet, die größten bisher, geschätzt zwischen 8 u 10 Pfund. DerDrill ist einfach nur ein Traum!


Abends zieht ein Gewitter auf, auf den letzten Würfen im Regen und Wind steigt ein Mahseer auf meinen Rapala ein. Wir müssen zwar nach 5 Minuten abbrechen, da das Gewitter sehr nahe kommt. Die 5 Minuten haben sich aber gelohnt!
	

		
			
		

		
	














Am letzten Tag ist der Fluss tiefbraun,die Bedingungen leider schwierig, viel Treibgut macht das angeln nervenaufreibend.


Zum Schluss noch der Supergau, die Spitze meiner Rute geht zu Bruch. Dazu später noch mehr.
Fazit: Das Angeln auf Mahseer war ein absolutes Highlight bisher.
Die Fische machen richtig Spaß im Drill und auch die Jagd auf Sie ist super spannend, da sie auch sehr intelligent sind.

Als wir mit Wasserkugel gefischt haben sind die Fische nach jedem Drill/Fehlbiss ca 30 Meter nach unten gewandert.  Einen Fisch hatten wir an der Brustflosse gehakt.
Sanju-unser Guide- meinte das passiert öfters, da die Fische bei treibenden Ködern über den Köder schwimmen und testen ob Sie etwas verdächtiges spüren.

Auch an der Stelle mit dem Effzett, der eingeschlagen hat wie eine Bombe konnten wir an den nächsten Tagen keinen Fisch mehr fangen.

Unsere Reise führt uns danach noch nach Jaipur, den Wüstenstaat und in die Berge nach Dharamsala, der Exilheimat des Dalai Lama.
Nach 6 Wochen des Reisens mit vielen traumhaften Momenten aber auch schlaflosen Nächten in Bussen oder puren Stressmomenten in Städten sind wir froh ein paar Tage Trekking in Nepal machen zu können.

Indien ist eines der vielfältigsten Länder, das ich bisher erleben durfte. Wenn ich jemanden einen Tipp geben müsste würde ich sagen vermeidet alle Städte, keine ist unserer Meinung besonders schön und geht in die Natur, hier hat Indien sehr viel zu bieten!

Die kompletten Kosten in Indien mitsamt Fischercamp und einer Woche Yogacamp in den Bergen belaufen sich auf 58€ Tagesbudget für Verpflegung/Unterkunft und Transport für uns beide zusammen.

Anbei auch unser Youtubevideo


----------



## daci7 (4. August 2019)

Besten Dank für den Bericht! Liest sich sehr schon und macht Lust auf mehr!


----------



## flofischt (4. August 2019)

Danke sehr! Wir sind aktuell in Vietnam, wird demnächst auch ein Japan Bericht/Video geben.
Falls jemand mitliest, hat jemand in Südvietnam/Mekong Delta Tipps bzw Erfahrung?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. August 2019)

Hey Flo,
Danke fürs teilen, toll dass deine Ziele aufgehen. Freue mich schon auf eure weiteren Abenteuer


----------



## Innos (5. August 2019)

Danke für den Bericht! Wirklich eine spannende Angelegenheit, bin schon auf die Rutenbruch-Story gespannt und hoffe du konntest das irgendwie fixen und weiterhin fleißig angeln 

Leider kann ich nicht alle Bilder sehen, bei manchen steht nur


----------



## flofischt (5. August 2019)

Ja das hat mich auch gewundert, hatte alle hochgeladen, das hat funktioniert, nur beim Beitrag zeigts die nicht an. Vll liegt es an der Dateigröße oder Format. Werde das die Tage nochmal checken


----------



## Krallblei (5. August 2019)

Cooler Bericht!!!! 
Ich mag sowas. 

Aber ehrlich warum schreibst du das während deines Trips?????

Ich hätte wohl anderes zu tun!!


----------



## Krallblei (5. August 2019)

Kümmer dich um das Mädel!!!!

Mach jeden Tag gute Notizen. 
Schreib alles auf! 

Zur Not kauf Speicherkarten.


Bring den Bericht deines Lebens!!!


----------



## rule270 (6. August 2019)

Hy Benny
Hast Du schon nen Einschlag gehabt..
Grüß alle deine Freunde in der Residenz und so.Vor allen Dingen die Lagunenbesatzung.

Schöne Zeit und Petry

LG
Rudi


----------



## Taxidermist (6. August 2019)

Ich lese sowas gerne, im Sinne von Horizonterweiterung.
Auch das Video gefällt mir, eben anglerische Realität und nicht nur Monsterfische am laufenden Band.
Danke dafür!

Jürgen

P.S.: Der indische Guide sollte mal in einen vernünftigen Kescher investieren.


----------



## flofischt (7. August 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Cooler Bericht!!!!
> Ich mag sowas.
> 
> Aber ehrlich warum schreibst du das während deines Trips?????
> ...



Haha, kann ich mir schon denken! Da wir ja über ein Jahr reisen werden und 24/7 zusammen sind nehm ich mir einmal im Monat ein bisschen Zeit alles niederzuschreiben.





Jo Danke euch allen. Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt. Wir machen das just for fun mit den Videos, daher bemühe ich mich auch nicht allzu sehr um Hochdeutsch


----------



## flofischt (7. August 2019)

Da es einige Bilder nicht wirklich anzeigt stelle ich ein paar der Fische so nochmal ein.


----------



## Krallblei (7. August 2019)

Daumen hoch!

Gehst du mal Salzwasser Fischen?


----------



## MikeHawk (7. August 2019)

Danke für den schönen Bericht, versuch es unbedingt mal mit Naturköder auf Gounch! (Teufelswels)


----------



## flofischt (7. August 2019)

@ Krallblei:Ja in Japan waren wir mit dem Boot in der Bucht von Tokio unterwegs und ab morgen gehts nach Cham Islands, ein Biosphärenreservat bestehend aus 8 Inseln vor der Küste.
Da meine Sportex im Eimer ist bin ich zZ mit ner Teleskopspinne 10-40 unterwegs aber ich sollte da ein bisschen Leihgerät holen können.

@MikeHawk 
Ja der Goonch steht definitiv noch auf meiner Bucket List, leider hab es in diesem Fluss keine registrierten Fänge und mit ner leichten Spinne hätt ichs auch nicht riskiert.
Allerdings gehen wir im November nach Indien zurück, meine Freundin macht die Yoga Lehrer Ausbildung und ich werde dann 2,3 Wochen Zeit haben, da gehts mindestens eine Woche auf Goonch!


----------



## MikeHawk (7. August 2019)

Klasse, ich drück die Daumen!

Auf registrierte Fänge würde ich gar nicht so viel geben, so viel ich weiss meiden die einheimischen diesen Fisch oder? Von daher....wenn du was von einem 10m tiefen Pool schreibst könnte ich wetten das dort ein paar gehaust haben.


----------



## flofischt (8. August 2019)

Also die Guides mit denen ich unterwegs war fischten schon bereits auf Goonch und haben an dem FLuss auch schon öfters Naturköder in den Pools gefischt, jedoch kam da nie ein Goonch bei raus. Die fischten meisten in Ramganga Fluss, waren da schon mit Jeremy Wade, Jakub Vagner und noch ein paar Bekannten


----------



## Lorenz (15. August 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> ....wenn du was von einem 10m tiefen Pool schreibst könnte ich wetten das dort ein paar gehaust haben.


Womöglich würden die sich da wohlfühlen, die müssen aber erstmal (wieder) dorthin kommen. Wenn jetzt kein Raubbau an der Natur betrieben wird, dann vielleicht in der Vergangenheit und dann kann es bis zu einer Neubesiedlung ggfs dauern. Wenn z. B. eine Art tiefe/ruhige Bereiche bevorzugt und zwischen den schönen Pools viele flache Schnellen sind, kann es dauern, wenn sie erst einmal komplett weg ist. Ortskenntnisse sind wie so oft goldwert.


----------

